# What is the most you've seen a poison sell for?



## postbottle47 (May 15, 2012)

Would like to know what poisons are the most valuable


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2012)

Many thousands of dollars.. Here are some of the most recent Ebay examples...

 http://www.ebay.com/csc/Bottles-/39491/i.html?_sticky=1&_trkparms=65%253A3%257C66%253A4%257C39%253A1&_nkw=poison&LH_Complete=1&_sc=1&_sop=3


----------



## Poison_Us (May 16, 2012)

I had to think about this one for a bit....
 Most expensive one I have seen sold would be $5600 (or $6500, cant remember) for a KR-79







 The most I have heard of one selling for was a "one known" cobalt KC-114 (clear pictured) for $24K






 and a clear one you can expect to pay around $10-15K

 The KR-1s start at $3K and go way up






 and the larger sizes of the KU-8 can fetch several grand (this one was listed for $12k)








 There are many more extremely rare bottles out there, but I don't have images for them or are within the 1-3k range, but these are the most expensive that I know of.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (May 16, 2012)

Is there an online poison price guide? These things are pretty cool and I see them selling on ebay for affordable prices. That or an online reference guide? I keep seeing these reference numbers you guys are using. Is that from a book or what?


----------



## Longhunter (May 16, 2012)

There is a poison bottle guide but it is in the form of 2 workbooks (AND some loose papers from the APBCA club). They are sold by Terry Kuhn. The reference numbers were originally set-up by her (now deceased) husband Rudy Kuhn and are listed in the workbooks. The APBCA continues to add bottles as they are discovered to the list of known existing bottles using the Kuhn numbering system.
 As far as a price guide goes....... well, the workbooks list a value but the values are a bit outdated. I have been getting the current values from other APBCA members and updating my price guide as I go. The workbooks do list the bottles according to rarity which controls the value.


----------



## Poison_Us (May 16, 2012)

A 2012 issue of the book is in the works, but we have no release date as of yet.
 As for online price guide...no.  Plenty of people have them for sale. you can check out the links page on our website..will point you to several places with bottles for sale...good places to get an idea.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll be checking out the links.


----------



## postbottle47 (May 22, 2012)

WOW! 24k great bottles thanks everyone


----------



## AdamB202 (Jun 11, 2012)

On my very first dig in Montgomery, AL I dug a Lewis Bear Drug Co. Pensacola, FLA Triangle Ribbed Side Poison bottle, it was in great shape no chips/cracks. I was a novice, I listed it allong with some other bottles I dug that day, bromo seltzers slick meds, other common bottles, the bid went up to around 100.00 the guy who won the bid asked that i just send him the poison. that sent up a red flag. a few years later I was at a bottle show and asked a poison collector about the bottle he showed me a picture of the bottle and it was listed about 1500.00 I was crushed!!! now I know the value of researching be for selling!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, he got a hell of a deal. Surprised it didnt go higher.  May have been the only one with the money that week.
 She is a rare one.  Ours has a few lip chips, as you can see, which made it "affordable" for us.


----------

